# PVS - Pivotal Systems Corporation



## System (4 June 2018)

Pivotal Systems Corporation provides gas flow monitoring and process control technology solutions for the semiconductor manufacturing industry. The company offers gas flow control systems for various flow parameters; gas flow monitor systems for installation onto new or existing gas sticks to provide real-time gas flow measurements; and Sensor X systems for installation on vacuum port in gaseous communication with the chamber to allow for atomic species identification. It serves IDMs, foundries, and OEMs worldwide.

It is anticipated that PVS will list on the ASX on 28 June 2018.

https://www.pivotalsys.com


----------

